# Help fish stomach sticking out?!



## Pikajilly (May 18, 2011)

Hi!

I am a new aquarium owner. I started with two harlequin rasboras and two hatchetfish. One of the rasboras died inexplicably within the first week but the rest have been fine for a month now. I have recently noticed my rasboras stomach is sticking out. The first time I noticed I thought I was overfeeding and then didn't feed for three days and nothing seemed to change. I don't know what it could be?? The stomach looks overly full and sticks out funny but the fish is moving around fine and eats fine and seems ok. Could it be eggs? I want to get more fish soon and was thinking of more rasboras so the one could have a school....is this a good idea or is my fish sick?? Any advice would be much appreciated!!I have a video to show the stomach if that will help?!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Stop feed for a few days.They can and will overeat,and will be ok for a few days without food.Have you seen if the fish poos?

I dont think the fish is sick,unless you see white specks,or the fins are clamped.Whats the water params?If all checks out well,you can add a few more for the school(what size tank?) but do so slowly and dont overstock.Have you been doing waterchanges?How about cycling?


----------

